# Enemy-Territory mi crasha il pc [risolto]

## Onip

Ciao, ho appena emerso et, l'ho provato e sembra funzionare bene. Quando xò esco dal gioco mi ritrovo con il pc bloccato (nè mouse nè tastiera fungono) e con le lucine Caps Lock e Scrollo Lock che lampeggiano. Unica soluzione togliere la corrente.....

Ho provato a cercare sul forum dei giochi, ma con l'nglese che conosco capivo ben poco....

Io ho un gentoo-source compilato con genkernel e una nvidia Ge Force 4 MX

p.s. prima di gentoo avevo mandrake 10.0 e et andava alla grande...

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

Ciao!Last edited by Onip on Tue Nov 30, 2004 3:54 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma il 3d e' attivato

----------

## Onip

penso di sì, quando ho installato ho dato emerge nvidia-kernel....

come faccio a sapere se è attivato?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'output di

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct
```

----------

## Onip

```
bash-2.05b$ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

bash-2.05b$

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok c'e' il 3d. Se lanci et da console che dice?

----------

## Onip

credo di avere risolto. mi sono ricordato che dopo avere installato i driver nvidia (al epoca in cui avevo mdk...) ho dovuto editare xorg.conf. l'ho controllato e c'era una voce sbagliata (Load dri) che andava tolta. ho appena fatto partire il gioco e ho fatto exit subito e il pc nn si è bloccato.

Speriamo bene....

Grazie x l'aiuto!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

contrordine. nn ho risolto un bel cavolo...  :Crying or Very sad: 

mi si è ripresentato ancora lo stesso problema.

L'output della shell nn riesco a postartelo, avevo mouse e tastiera vloccati e le ultime cose che si leggevano sul terminale erano i dialoghi del gioco....

Inoltre, se può aiutare, ho notato che se lo faccio partire dal menu du kde (3.3.0) ha una fase iniziale in cui il cursore presenta "l'icona rimbalzante" del caricamento che dura tipo un minuto e durante la quale gioco,mouse e sonoro vanno a scatti. Tutto questo non accade se lo faccio partire da konsole

Ciao!

----------

## Xanio

La stessa cosa capita a me....sopratutto il fatto che dopo circa 30 minuti di gioco mi si crash tutto anche se non voglio uscire dal gioco....unica soluzione riavviare l'intero sistema.

Per quanto riguarda l'icona del caricamento anche a me fa lo stesso effetto...rimbalza, e sembra che sia lenta a caricare.

----------

## john_who

capita anche a me, stessi sintomi (led della tastiera che lampeggiano e crash totale...). 

posto un po' di output magari puo' aiutare:

```

tony@lorien tony $ uname -a

Linux lorien 2.4.22-gentoo-r7 #7 SMP Tue Jun 1 23:35:14 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

root@lorien root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0 

Model:           GeForce FX 5200

IRQ:             11

Video BIOS:      04.34.20.56.01

Card Type:       AGP

root@lorien root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version 

NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

GCC version:  gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)

root@lorien root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge 

Host Bridge:     VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133]

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000000

root@lorien root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Disabled

root@lorien root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card 

Fast Writes:     Not Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000207:0x00000000

```

per quanto riguarda l'output di et, come posso fare a ridigere l'output su un file, cosi' che al prossimo crash posso leggere che messaggi da?

grazie a chiunque possa aiutare.

----------

## Onip

prova con

```

$ et > errori.txt

```

io adesso sono su win x studio (su gentoo nn ho ancora configurato la stampante...) e nn posso provare.

Ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Magari meglio con

```
$ et &> errori.txt 
```

cosi mette anche lo stderr su file

----------

## john_who

niente, il log di et non mostra errori o altro, dopotutto sembra un problema relativo al 3D e non ad et in particolare, visto che la stessa cosa succede anche con neverwinternights...

all'inizio pensavo che fosse un problema relativo al mio hardware ma visto che anche altri utenti hanno gli stessi sintomi probabilmente e' un bug.

forse nel forum games qualcuno potrebbe saperne di piu', ma il mio inglese fa schifo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prosa un 

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM
```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

i miei freeze al pc erano dovuti all'agp. Provate ad abbassarlo, io ho risolto così. Sono passato da 4x a 2x (dal bios) e il pc è tornato a vivere senza che cmq ci sia un decadimento delle prestazioni (le influenza minimamente)

----------

## Xanio

Visitanto le news sulla sicurezza mi imbatto in questo bug....che magari potrebbe essere questo il problema...

Pacchetto: XFree86, X.org

 Problema: Integer e stack overflow in libXpm

 Severità:Normale

 BUG: #64152

 Sommario

 ==========

 La libreria libXpm che è parte dell'X Window Ssytem, contiene integer e stack overflow multipli che permettono di far crashare applicazioni legate alle libXpm e potenzialmente eseguire codice arbitrario, 

 Pacchetti vulnerabili

 ====================

Pacchetto x11-base/xorg-x11

Versione vulnerabile <6.7.0-r2 e == 6.8.0 

Versione non vulnerabile >=6.7.0-r2 e <= 6.8.0-r1

Pacchetto   x11-base/xfree 

Versione vulnerabile  <4.3.0-r7 

Versione non vulnerabile    >=4.3.0-r7

... Ragazzi controllate che versione avete...ed eventalemente aggiornate il pacchetto e vediamo se possiamo risolvere il problema.

----------

## john_who

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prosa un 
> 
> ```
> $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM
> ```
> ...

 

```
root@lorien root # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM

# CONFIG_DRM is not set
```

per quanto riguarda l'AGP, come si puo' vedere qualche post piu' in alto, io ce l'ho spento del tutto, e il problema persiste.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No ma l'agp dovresti abilitarlo nel kernel

----------

## Onip

 *Xanio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pacchetto x11-base/xorg-x11
> 
> Versione vulnerabile <6.7.0-r2 e == 6.8.0
> ...

 

```

bash-2.05b# emerge --search xorg

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 6.7.0-r2

      Latest version installed: 6.7.0-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 71,899 kB

      Homepage:    http://freedesktop.org/XOrg

      Description: An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation

      License:     Adobe-X CID DEC DEC-2 IBM-X NVIDIA-X NetBSD SGI UCB-LBL XC-2bigelow-holmes-urw-gmbh-luxi christopher-g-demetriou national-semiconductor nokia tektronix the-open-group todd-c-miller x-truetype xfree86-1.0 MIT SGI-B BSD FTL | GPL-2

bash-2.05b#

```

Appena finito l'emerge ho provato a giocare a et e, manco a farlo apposta, ecco che il pc si blocca di nuovo: ergo non credo sia questo il nostro problema....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Cmq Grazie x l'aiuto!

p.s. qualcuno mi spiega come si usa il tag x quotare, nn riesco mai a mettere i nomi...

 :Embarassed:   sono troppo ignoranteLast edited by Onip on Wed Sep 29, 2004 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Onip

Devi mettere [quote="nick"]testo[/quote]  il nick tra virgolette

----------

## john_who

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> No ma l'agp dovresti abilitarlo nel kernel

 

se intendi le opzioni:

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

```

ne ho compilato il supporto.

in /etc/X11/XF86Config ho specificato:

```
Option      "NvAgp" "0"

```

----------

## Onip

Ho aggiornato x.org all'ultima versione e anche i driver nvidia, ma il problema permane....

ho provato a fare 

```
et 2> errori.txt
```

 e di strano ho trovato solo questo

```
3WARNING: profile.pid found for profile 'Onip' - system settings will revert to defaults

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

execing profiles/Onip/etconfig.cfg

r_smp is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_mode is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_depthbits is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_stencilbits is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_stereo is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_colorbits is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_texturebits is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_clampToEdge is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ext_texture_env_add is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_nv_fogdist_mode is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ext_NV_fog_dist is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ext_texture_filter_anisotropic is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ati_fsaa_samples is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ati_truform_pointmode is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ati_truform_normalmode is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ati_truform_tess is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ext_ATI_pntriangles is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_glIgnoreWicked3D is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ext_compiled_vertex_array is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ext_multitexture is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ext_gamma_control is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_ext_compressed_textures is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_allowExtensions is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

r_glDriver is unsafe. Check com_crashed.

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
```

non ho idea cosa possa essere, ma mi fa andare in bestia che su mdk andava da dio...

----------

## Onip

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep AGP

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

```

potrebbe essere questo il problema?

oppure un problema di USE?

```
$ cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE

USE="alsa cdr cddb divx4linux dvd -gnome java joystick mozilla msn odbc offensiveperl scanner tiff usb"

```

scusate se avanzo ipotesi un po' a caso.... ma a me 'sto gioco piace e mi piacerebbe riuscire a farlo funzionare bene

----------

## j4ck

Ciao, 

anche io ho lo stesso problema, anche se non con E.T.

Con la demo di Doom3 soprattutto, ma a volte mi succede anche con glxgear, magari è un problema di FLAGS un pò spinte.

 Se non sbaglio i driver nvidia hanno un loro driver per l' AGP prova a dare

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status.

----------

## X-Drum

nn gredo sia un problema di cflags alla fine sono drivers precompilati

----------

## Onip

```
$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

```

----------

## X-Drum

azz  :Shocked: 

abilitalo nella sezione device di xorg.conf

hai due opzioni:

-supporto agp nvidia

-supporto agp del kernel

```
 [CUT]

Section "Device"

[CUT]

Option   "NvAGP"      "N"

#0 = Nessuno

#1 = Agp Nvidia

#2 = AgpGart

#3 = Try AgpGart Then Nvidia
```

----------

## Onip

devo abilitarlo sia nel kernel sia in xorg.conf?

----------

## X-Drum

piu precisamente in xorg.conf tramite quello che ti ho pastato prima decidi che tipo di supporto Agp utilizzare (Nvidia o Agpgart)

viene da se che cmq devi aver compilato il tuo kernel con il agpgart ed il supporto agp adeguato al chipset della tua scheda madre come modulo.

In tal modo puoi provare come vanno entrambi i supporti.

2 note:

-il supporto Agp Nvidia è piu' performante ma spesso instabile per alcuni chipset

-quando passi da un supporto agp ad un'altro è buona norma riavviare

----------

## Onip

adesso provo, cmq grazie!

----------

## X-Drum

you are welcome!

----------

## Onip

Ho compilato l'AGP nel kernel x la mia scheda video e ho detto a xorg di usare quello.

```
Option      "NvAGP"     "2"

```

infatti quello di nvidia mi dava gli stessi problemi. adesso sembra andare bene e il caricamento "lento" da kde è sparito, vi saprò dire.....

----------

